# Multiple iexplore.exe in Task Manager



## Castilla Vieja (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="multiple"+"iexplore.exe"+"task+manager"&btnG=Google+Search

So...I've been noticing for quite some time that whenever I open a new window in internet explorer, an "iexplore.exe" will pop up on my process list in Task Manager. So for 2 windows, I get 2 iexplore.exe's running. 3 Windows, 3 processes...and so on. I thought that maybe, I just hadn't noticed it on my laptop. So when I got on my laptop, I saw that no matter how many windows I had open in internet explorer...there was only one process in Task Manager.

Now...minor things. I don't know if this is important, so I'll throw it in and let you decide. Sometimes, "iexplore.exe" will be in lower case, and other times, it's in all upper case. On my laptop, it reads exactly like this "IExplore.exe". Not that my laptop is the patron saint of user friendly computers, but it does leave this thing in the dust. It may not be the standard to hold all other computers up to, but it's the best I can do.

So I've been reading a whole bunch of interesting things. I downloaded some new programs, made some new friends...hell, I even traveled to parts of the internet that I had no idea even existed! How amazed I was when I discovered they were getting online out there in Bulgaria. How amazed I was that Bulgaria was still independent!...

So one thing I read was that this was malware, some type of backdoor.win32 or whatever. This guy said a certain form of anti malware software, like ad aware....it's called "A Squared" would find it. Well, it found something...so I deleted it and ran Registry Mechanic. Restart, open internet explorer...not once...not twice...but thrice.

And...we still have 3 iexplore.exe's running. [email protected]&$%#?!*!*

So, back to the drawing board. Then, somewhere within these massive search results:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="multiple"+"iexplore.exe"+"task+manager"&btnG=Google+Search

...someone was saying that it's a worm in the c:/windows folder. So I scans it. I scans it and I find 2 nasty little viruses. Move to chest. Runs Registry Mechanic...but it finds nothing to repair. Wierd. OK, restart computer...opens IE...3 times...I got 3 processes! Wonderful...

So should I just reinstall? I mean, I don't really mind. I can back up all of the necessities I have on this computer onto my external hard drive and just wipe this sucker clean. One problem, I have a Windows XP Home Edition CD, store bought and everything. But I don't have the actual restore disk that came with the computer because I bought this thing used. So, I guess my other question is that even an option?


----------



## Castilla Vieja (Mar 26, 2007)

Ran a search for "iexplore.exe"


----------



## Castilla Vieja (Mar 26, 2007)

So...I see you were all too kind to show me what an idiot I am. Iexplore DOES run multiple tasks on my laptop too. The only time iexplore.exe shares windows is when you open a link in a new window. Apparently, that's the only way I've ever opened new windows on my laptop.

If you go to file/new window...another iexplore.exe will pop up.

Anyway...thanks for all of your help!


----------

